# Kettlebell and ROSS pics



## Agatsu (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi, for anyone who is interested...I just added a great kettlebell pic of one of my clients who is training for an mma fight.

http://www.agatsu.com/topics/detail.asp?iData=23&iCat=481&iChannel=16&nChannel=Topics

There are also some ROSS pictures on the site and more to come.

enjoy...


----------

